# beta blockers and GERD



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just been diagnosed with a heart arrhythmia (PVCs) and my doctor said I might want to try a beta blocker called metoprolol. Or I can just try to live with them. I have the problem at times each day, but am only aware of it in the evening, about an hour after dinner. I think that's because I often have mild, breakthrough reflux and irritable bowel bloating and gas then. It seems to irritate the heart beat. I bought the metoprolol, but really don't want to take it.Side effects for metoprolol (in addition to tiredness/dizziness) can also aggravate GERD or acid reflux in some people, according to the info. sheet that comes with the med. I already have tiredness and dizziness too, so don't really want more of that.My question: Are any of you with reflux or GERD taking metopropol or another beta blocker? And if so, did it further weaken the LES sphincter and cause more reflux? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

